# Athearn Diesel wheel size?



## jerrytbirdsc (Dec 13, 2008)

I have Athearn BB GP38-2, GP50, SD-40-2 from the late 1980's and a F7A non-flywheel version. What size are the drive wheels, 42" or 40". I have them all apart to polish the wheels and to replace some gears. I assume that the 8 wheels that are larger go in the F7A. 

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:

The Athearn wheels scale out at 42". True scale would be 40" on most modern diesels. 

I've used both the scale 40" JayBee wheels and the NWSL 42" nickle silver wheels with great results. The NWSL wheels are a perfect match, I alternate the two to take advantage of the tracking power of the Athearn (which are sintered iron) and the electrical conductivity of the nickle silver.


----------

